# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > كتب العلوم والرياضيات والجولوجيا والفلك >  Multivariable Calculus-online

## شذى البنفسج

Calculus, Analysis


Multivariable Calculus


by George Cain & James Herod used at Georgia Tech


OR



*Chapter One - Euclidean Three Space*
1.1 Introduction
1.2 Coordinates in Three-Space
1.3 Some Geometry
1.4 Some More Geometry--Level Sets 
*Chapter Two - Vectors--Algebra and Geometry*
2.1 Vectors
2.2 Scalar Product
2.3 Vector Product

*Chapter Three - Vector Functions*
3.1 Relations and Functions
3.2 Vector Functions
3.3 Limits and Continuity

*Chapter Four - Derivatives* 
4.1 Derivatives
4.2 Geometry of Space Curves--Curvature
4.3 Geometry of Space Curves--Torsion
4.4 Motion

*Chapter Five - More Dimensions*
5.1 The space *Rn*
5.2 Functions 

*Chapter Six - Linear Functions and Matrices*
6.1 Matrices
6.2 Matrix Algebra

*Chapter Seven - Continuity, Derivatives, and All That* 
7.1 Limits and Continuity
7.2 Derivatives
7.3 The Chain Rule

*Chapter Eight - f:Rn-› R* 
8.1 Introduction
8.2 The Directional Derivative
8.3 Surface Normals
8.4 Maxima and Minima
8.5 Least Squares
8.6 More Maxima and Minima
8.7 Even More Maxima and Minima 
*Chapter Nine - The Taylor Polynomial*
9.1 Introduction
9.2 The Taylor Polynomial
9.3 Error
Supplementary material for Taylor polynomial in several variables. 
*Chapter Ten - Sequences, Series, and All That* 
10.1 Introduction
10.2 Sequences
10.3 Series
10.4 More Series
10.5 Even More Series
10.6 A Final Remark 
*Chapter Eleven - Taylor Series*
11.1 Power Series
11.2 Limit of a Power Series
11.3 Taylor Series 
*Chapter Twelve - Integration*
12.1 Introduction
12.2 Two Dimensions

*Chapter Thirteen - More Integration*
13.1 Some Applications
13.2 Polar Coordinates
13.3 Three Dimensions

*Chapter Fourteen - One Dimension Again*
14.1 Scalar Line Integrals
14.2 Vector Line Integrals
14.3 Path Independence

*Chapter Fifteen - Surfaces Revisited*
15.1 Vector De******ion of Surfaces
15.2 Integration 
*Chapter Sixteen - Integrating Vector Functions*
16.1 Introduction
16.2 Flux 
*Chapter Seventeen - Gauss and Green*
17.1 Gauss's Theorem
17.2 Green's Theorem
17.3 A Pleasing Application 
*Chapter Eighteen - Stokes*
18.1 Stokes's Theorem
18.2 Path Independence Revisited *Chapter Ninteen - Some Physics*
19.1 Fluid Mechanics
19.2 Electrostatics

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (18):

----------

